# Help with 1990's Citizen Watch - 8986-087062Y very rare?



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Can anyone tell me anything about this Citizen watch (see pics)?

I can only find a little about it on the Internet - it seems to be very rare?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been buying Citizen watches since the nineties......no idea if it's rare but at a guess it predates the nineties and I cant say I've seen one.


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi

Model is 30-5618 and I would guess at 1986 date of manufacture possibly August. Nice watch as to being rare I have no idea they do pop up quite often on a certain auction site saying that yours seems in nice unmolested condition.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Well I was thinking about selling it on the auction site and perhaps would have value based on it's *rarity *rather than anything else.

Interesting temperature mode on it - two readings of temperature it would seem (if you press mode) - one read about 31 degrees C when I was fiddling with it, and the other 18 degrees C? I must source instructions for this watch before I sell it.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Researching further - this seems to be the closest manual I could find on the Citizen website: http://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf-guide/8989/e.pdf

My particular 898*6 *movement was not listed.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like a nice watch but some watches aren't much seen because they are not much sought after. It'll find its own level but I can't see it making you rich.

This is complicated but isn't going to make me rich either....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Hickory Dickory Dock said:


> Well I was thinking about selling it on the auction site and perhaps would have value based on it's *rarity *rather than anything else.


 Doesn't matter how rare it is mate, unless you've got the original bracelet I think you will struggle to sell it for a decent price. Interesting watch though, nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've never seen one before - looks quite cool though!

As Dave said, the missing bracelet will kill the price though...

...last time I spoke to Citizen about my Orca they were very helpful and offered me a rubber strap (they also explained I could fit the Ti one which was my original plan). I'll try and find the email address I used - a long shot but you never know - they might have one in stock somewhere?

Got it! [email protected]


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Thanks - I will use that email address to my advantage!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That strap looks like a DIY conversion, pity you don't have the original bracelet.


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> That strap looks like a DIY conversion, pity you don't have the original bracelet.


 Yes a pity - otherwise a good rarity to have in your posession (especially if you are a Citizen watch collector I guess).


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can source the original strap for this other than Citizen themselves (they are drawing a blank)?

I guess it would be New Old Stock somewhere. Otherwise - a suitable replacement which looks authentic would be fine (I don't like the leather strap - it looks naff on this watch).


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

You'll get an idea of what the original strap looked like here:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

This looks pretty close: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Citizen-18-24-mm-Stainless-Steel-for-Ana-Digi-Temp-classic-59-25185/273109807507?hash=item3f969cf193:g6kAAOSwNaRaqQhl


----------



## Hickory Dickory Dock (May 18, 2016)

Sorry late responding - thank for posting a reference to a suitable strap.


----------

